# Tire Help



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

ok so i have a 97 chevy 2500 and i want new tires but i am not sure what to get and all the diferent tires sizes confuse me, i want a tire that can hold alot of weight but also be good in the snow but most importantly look good by filling up the wheel wells, currently i have 265/70/16 and i was thinking of maybe geting 235/85/16 but im not sure if those are taller or not and i dont know if they would be good in the snow check them out and let me know http://www.treadwright.com/shopnow/product/tabid/61/productid/27/sename/23585r16-axiom-at-e.aspx


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

and i also wanted to ask, what is taller a 285/75/16 or a 235/85/16??


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

This will help answer all of your questions.

Not sure how good or bad those tires will be in the snow. Do a search here for treadwright, I know they've been discussed and some guys use a coupe of their different tires.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

ok thanks man, that helped some, but i definatly want biger tires so i probly wont get those treadrights there only a little bit bigger than the ones i have now acoriding to that calculator


----------



## MeeksCo (Oct 31, 2008)

For plowing...you want a thinner tire and taller tire. 
The 235/85's would be perfect. They may be overkill though on the width. 
I'd recommend a 245/75. 
That's what I use, that's what a lot of plowers use. 
If you check your VIN/Tag on the inside of your door, it should tell you the recommended tire that is fit for your truck. 
If it's like mine, they recommend a 245/75/R16. 
The first number is width, the second number is how tall it is from the rim to the edge of the tire, and then the rim size. 

The thinner the tire, the more pounds per square inch you will receive while plowing. The wider the tire is, the more traction you will loose. Make sense?

Go with a Michellin tire. Or a BF Goodrich. 
Long-life, offer sales at your local Costco/BJ's, warranted for any wear and tear.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

yea that does make sense thanks man, and yea on my door it says to use 245/75/16 but i want a tire that will filll up my wheel wells so im not sure wat im gona do yet i need peoples opinions


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Those 235/75R16 will help fill out those wheel wells nicely. Plus they're nice n narrow, great for plowin. If you want somethin a little wider n taller, a 265/75R16 will do fairly well too. More important than the size though is the tire quality. More often than not in tires, you get what you pay for. And dont forget, while buying new tires, get the front end checked and get an alignment. It will pay for itself.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

yea i think i have decided i want 255/85/16 but i dont have 800 dolllars for brand new tires, thats why i was looking at retreads haha but i have heard there good


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

I had a 2001 chevy and put on 285 75 16 I think they were bridgestone I know they were revo dulers and they filled the space very well and also had a 3" body lift and they looked good with no rubbing and they were nice in all the weather conditions even plowing JMO. Hope this helps


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*tire these..*

Hi ya,tire treads...try some directional v-bar treads .stickey .mickey bajaclaws..with modified tread...good luckto ya.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

265 70 16

265 is width of tire in millimeters

70 is the aspect ratio. take the first number (265) and multiply it times 0.70. this is the sidewall height of the tire. now when measuring diameter, you have to multiply this number by 2 as there is a top and bottom sidewall. so 265mm x 0.70 = 185.5mm x 2 = 371mm. this is your total tire sidewall height.

16 is the rim diameter in inches.

using this link, you can convert mm to inches. http://www.convertunits.com/from/mm/to/inches

265mm equals 10.4 inches - tire width
371mm equals 14.6 inches - total sidewall height
16 inches - total rim height

so a 265/70 16 tire is 10.4" wide with a total height of 30.6" (14.6+16)

a 235/85 16 tire is 9.25" wide and 31.7" tall.

apply the same logic to any other size given in this format to determine the overall height and width.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for the input u guys, and thanks linckeil, im pretty sure that i want to get 255/85/16 any one have any sugestions, remember i want tires good in snow and also can hold weight


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

what do u guys think of these? http://www.coopertires.com/html/pro...verer_st&search=bySize&twtd=255&artw=85&rd=16


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

I will never buy coopers again :angry:
14 months 24k miles and they are gone. I rotate every 6k miles. they are perfectly worn, not out of round, not chopped, just plain old worn out
As someone else said, you get what you pay for.....I think i paid $750-$800 or so payup
285-75-16 Load D
2004 Silverado 2500HD Crew 4x4


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Love the cooper ms but they wear quick! Great for a winter only tire. I may get another set if I dont end up liking my dynapro tires.


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

any reveiws on the cooper st?? size 255/85/16


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

SD Cookman;1075889 said:


> I will never buy coopers again :angry:
> 14 months 24k miles and they are gone. I rotate every 6k miles. they are perfectly worn, not out of round, not chopped, just plain old worn out
> As someone else said, you get what you pay for.....I think i paid $750-$800 or so payup
> 285-75-16 Load D
> 2004 Silverado 2500HD Crew 4x4


Possible your wear issues were partly due to using D tires instead of E? Probably not if you don't carry alot of weight frequently, but just a thought.


----------



## hairygary (Feb 19, 2009)

mayhem;1076279 said:


> Possible your wear issues were partly due to using D tires instead of E? Probably not if you don't carry alot of weight frequently, but just a thought.


IDK about this a 285/75/16 in D has just about the same load rating as a 265/75/16 in load range E

On another note that 255/85/16 the original poster was talking about sounds like a great size for filling the wheel while, but not being as wide as a 285. If you find some more tires in that size let me know. That Cooper ST look ok, but I think cooper makes better winter tires with more siping, but not in that size, like the M+S


----------



## cameron2171 (Dec 13, 2009)

yea 255/85/16 is a rare size not many people make it, dunlop makes them i think and u can get bfg mud terrains in that size, i like this size because it is taller than a 285/75 but it is skinnier


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

hairygary;1076399 said:


> IDK about this a 285/75/16 in D has just about the same load rating as a 265/75/16 in load range E


I was told the same thing, same load range, but i am going back to a 265/75/16 in an E range anyway. with the plow on, the tires would rub slightly on the plastic fender wells, not enough to do damage but it annoyed me


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

mayhem;1076279 said:


> Possible your wear issues were partly due to using D tires instead of E? Probably not if you don't carry alot of weight frequently, but just a thought.


The coopers that wore out on mine at 25k where a 10 ply e rating.
But i did not expect them to last much longer being a snow tire.


----------

